# Bathing your poodle is like washing your car...



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

as soon as you do it, you know it is going to rain!!!

I gave Finnegan a bath and blow dried him last night and then at 2:30 am I was awakened by the sound of rain pelting against my bedroom window!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!! :argh:

So poor Finnegan had to don his rain gear this morning. Not his favorite thing to do, but he is very tolerant of me. Once we actually got outside for our walk, it had stopped raining, of course! I debated on removing the suit, but left it on because I just knew that as soon as I had it off it would start raining again!! I did take the hood down and he was pleased with that.

As an aside, I just want to say that each time I bathe & blow dry Finnegan I am in awe of all of the real groomers in this forum. :adore: This is a job and a half and I know I don't come anywhere close to getting it right, but I just love my big red boy when he is fluffy and smells DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not funny looking but for some reason I started laughing when I looked at the pics. Very cool rain gear! I know what you mean about the rain though. With all the work that goes into grooming, you want to get at least a few days of plush coat and clean smell out of it. It seems like there's always rain in the forcast. My poor Afghan is very overdo for a good grooming. I've been very anxiously awaiting the arrival of the Les Poochs brushes I ordered, hoping they'll arrive before I groom the Af. On the other hand, I've been grooming Pie, eager to learn to do it myself. You did an awesome jog on Finnegan, very nice!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh come on, it really is funny looking!!! but it is functional! My sister and I giggle every time we see him in it. He is not particularly amused , but as I say, he is very tolerant of my little eccentricities!!

PS, I didn't groom Finnegan in that photo, I have a really fantastic groomer that he adores and visits every 5 weeks! I would never dream of taking scissors to him! I just bathe, blow dry and brush out!

our groomers website is

Welcome


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't that always the way? Never fails! I have the same thing with Quincy and all his coat. I listen to the weather forecast, think is is safe to bath him and blow him out. Four hours later, he is looking remarkable, and a freak rain storm blows in. THEN we are right back to square one! Grrrrrr....I feel for you. His rain gear is tres cool!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Same problem here. I just give one a bath and a freak rainstorm appears out of nowhere.

I have heard great things about Rockstar Grooming...you are lucky to be in Toronto.

Where did you purchase your rainsuit?...I agree it looks funny but it sure saves a lot of time cleaning.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The rainsuit is from Neopaws - I also have thier winter boots. They are great but take a bit of getting used to - not for the dog, for the owner trying to put them on!! LOL!!

here is the Neopaws website:

https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/rainbodysuitandhood-c-47.html

truelovepoodles, where are you located in Ontario?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the rainsuit webpage...not too expensive...I think I will order...what size did you get?
I am in a small town about 20 minutes west of London.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I got XL, I will check tonight. If you give them a call, the woman who owns the shop is very knowledgable and will be able to advise on the size based on the size of your dog. It goes by the length of the dog from neck to tail. Finn is about 26/27'.

If you were interested in giving RockStar a try, I believe that she does take weekend appointments for for folks coming from a distance - although that would be quite a hike for you. Rita is fantastic! Finnegan just adores her - I always tell her she's lucky that I'm not the jealous type because I think she gets more kisses than I do!! LOL!

Do you groom your Poodles? They all look great!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

"Hey There Little Red Riding Hood, You Sure Are Looking Good..." came to mind when I saw handsome Finnegan all bundled up from head to paws in his glow-in-the-dark red "wet suit"! He is _the best sport ever_ for going along with that wardrobe choice! I have a yellow rain slicker for Chagall, no hood just a collar, and no leg coverage, but at least it keeps his body dry. You are so right about the bathing-the-poodle-jinx; I gave Chagall a bath last night and we woke up to snow, followed by a driving rain, and then of course there's the mud. Happy Spring, huh? I wish I could put him in a plastic bubble!
You tell Finn if he wants to come and visit us I won't make him wear any silly raincoat, I'll walk next to him like a devoted valet carrying a golf umbrella; rain or shine!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG Debbie, that is tooooo funny! I will not tell Finnegan any such thing for fear he will head to the umbrella stand and point at it or worse, get a table cloth and throw his toys into it and head south to stay with his handsome cousin Chagall!!! LOL!!

I kind of feel bad for him in the suit too, his tail is not up and wagging like it usually is and when we are walking he kind of rushes, constantly looking back at me as if to say, "Hurry up, it's still dark now but it's getting lighter and somebody I know might actually see me in this get up!!!" 

This morning we ran into his bearded collie friend who was not disturbed by Finn's get up at all, but whose owner looked at me like I had a screw or two loose. 

I usually only put it on him if it is really pouring OR if he has just had a bath - he is a perfect angel in the tub, but I'm not as young as I used to be and hanging over 26 inches to shampoo/riinse the other side is not as easy as it was when he was a puppy!! LOL!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Finnegan, 
You are just too manly in your red rain suit. I think it makes you look like a NASCAR star! Or maybe a Texaco gas station attendant from the 70's. 
Now don't let my mom get any ideas from you.
Your buddy Dudley


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cavon said:


> The rainsuit is from Neopaws - I also have thier winter boots. They are great but take a bit of getting used to - not for the dog, for the owner trying to put them on!! LOL!!
> 
> here is the Neopaws website:
> 
> ...



_He looks quite nice in his rain suit.

That is the exact same suit I bought for Billy with the rain hood. I expect it any day now and it can't come fast enough considering we are now in mud season!! 

Today we had a wintry mix of very wet snow and very cold rain. The plows wouldn't even come up our dirt roads because they are so rutted from the thawing. It is just one gigantic mess out there right now.

Can't wait to try Billy's suit out!_


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

spoospirit - I'm so glad they could ship to you! it is great for this rainy muddy weather. Last night I was going down to the basement and passed it hanging on a hook - it had a layer of fine dry mud on the legs. I was so glad I kept it on him for his walk because all of that would have been on his nice clean legs. I brushed him out again last night and he was still clean and smelling delicious from his bath!

Underpants Gnome - poor Dudley and Nell would be in their rainsuits an awful lot if they had them - especially in the winter. It would help with your "mud room" though! ;-)


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

cavon said:


> I think I got XL, I will check tonight. If you give them a call, the woman who owns the shop is very knowledgable and will be able to advise on the size based on the size of your dog. It goes by the length of the dog from neck to tail. Finn is about 26/27'.
> 
> Do you groom your Poodles? They all look great!


I called and ordered two raincoats. The lady was extremely helpful I have four poodles..but my husband walks two and then I go out and walk the other two so they can share the coats.

Teddy is a bit bigger then the girls but I think it will be okay. Hopefully I get them soon before the big storms roll in.

As for grooming my Poodles....yes I do....I have taken a few lessons from a master groomer in London and also been taught hands on stuff by groomers at dog shows. The pictures in my signature are from before I learned how to do the topknot better. I tended to give them square heads.

It does not come natural to me but I keep trying to improve.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL! the next time I am down there I am going to hit her up for some kind of discount or commission! you and spoospirit have both ordered them!

Maybe I'll get a backpak or something so Finnegan can carry his own water and toy when we go to play! LOL!

The first time I put the suit on Finnegan, he stood as still as a statue - it was hilarious! I think he thought he wasn't allowed to move in it. Now he just trots along swishing like a little kid in a snowsuit. 

The only adjustment I have to make is on the bottom of the chest. It is a bit loose on finnegan, so I got some velcro that I want to sew on so that I can wrap it snugly on him. He is a bit hesitant to pee with it on and I think it might be because he thinks he might pee into it. He has no hesitation on the other end though! LOL! It doesn't come anywhere near him back there, so he is just fine!

I just love that we can go for a walk in the pouring rain and he only has wet paws when we get home. His fur needs a bit of fluffing, but that's it!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Same as if you wash your car it's going to rain is if you bring an umbrella along, it won't rain! Finnegan has such a pretty face and eyes. I'm reminded each time I see your signature!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

cavon said:


> The first time I put the suit on Finnegan, he stood as still as a statue - it was hilarious! I think he thought he wasn't allowed to move in it. Now he just trots along swishing like a little kid in a snowsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that we can go for a walk in the pouring rain and he only has wet paws when we get home. His fur needs a bit of fluffing, but that's it!


What great service...I got my raincoats the very next day! I tried them on all the spoos and they all did just like Finnegan. Stood and looked at me like...what the heck is this on me! Misstarry is only 21 inches tall so it is a wee bit big on her but they fit the others great.

Come on rain.....(not really)

Thanks again Cavon!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

glad they arrived so quickly and they fit! You could try rolling up the legs on Misstarry and securing them with a bit of duck tape so they don't roll down and get under her feet. That's what I had to do when I first got Finn's but he has grown a ton since then!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Just washing my miniatures is alot of work(I actually have to have my husband restrain while i brush and blowdry as i feel like i need four hands to do this lol. not because they fight but because i need to brush and fluff as i blowdry. 

then before then before that you have to shampoo, condition, then use a finnishing spray with the blowdry XD. can only imagine on a standard!!


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

Finn looks RIDICULOUSLY adorable in that outfit. I had a huge fit of the giggles just now.

Even tho I live in FL it's not the rain that gets me (when it's raining too hard Mia won't go go potty outside, she'd rather hold it til it stops! & if it's a t-storm we stay in for our safety.) My issue is the dew on the grass in the morning. It ruins the look on her legs. And of course she runs in the house and straight onto the couch! Little wet paw prints everywhere.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bathed, dried, and groomed Biscuit last night...this morning, sleet and rain all morning. :argh: Yeah, the curse worked for me too.


----------

